# GYN pessary check



## kumeena (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi everyone

when patient come to clinic for pessary check is it Ok to bill everytime (57160) along with E/M 99212 Mod 25 

Thank you


----------



## dmaec (Jul 1, 2009)

no - should be an E/M only (if it's a pessary check) AND typically it's a low level - 99212 (typically) NOT ALWAYS 
here's a little blurb:
Coding for pessary removal:

If a patient comes into the office to have her pessary removed, cleansed, and reinserted, an appropriate evaluation and management code (99211-99215) should be reported, based on the key components performed (history, examination, and medical decision making), as this is considered part of the E/M service.


If a patient presents to your office for the removal of an impacted pessary, it is appropriate to report CPT-4 code 57415 (Removal of impacted vaginal foreign body under anesthesia).  However, if this is performed without anesthesia, report an E/M code at the appropriate level instead.   Report ICD-9 diagnosis code 996.39 (Mechanical complication of genitourinary, other) in addition to the patients other conditions such as 616.10 [Vaginitis], or 618.2-618.4 [Cystocele with uterine prolaspe].
(from the website http://www.acog.org/departments/dept_notice.cfm?recno=6&bulletin=4609)


----------



## kumeena (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you Donna


----------

